# pictures to computer. thanks.



## lgprime

I have an lg prime. It has bluetooth. It is not a smartphone. I have a laptop. It does not have bluetooth. I have the dongle. I have an USB cord. I need to get a picture from the phone into the computer. I have googled it . but now, I am here. Thank You.


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi lgprime, and welcome to TSG.

What happens when you connect it to the laptop via USB? Does the phone display a menu with connection options?

If you are saving the pictures to a micro SD card inserted into the phone, do you have a way to read micro SD cards with your computer?

Have you tried using the LG PC Suite software.
http://www.lg.com/us/support-mobile/lg-GS390

Don't know what you mean by a dongle, as far as a cell phone goes.


----------

